# Big Bream Bed



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever found a bream bed like this one??? 


https://www.youtube.com/embed/D65Pf0v9M50


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Has anyone ever found a bream bed like this one???
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/D65Pf0v9M50


I think that is Bear Lake.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked like me and Codwrinkle yesterday.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

What is on the end of there line??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ain't that a sight!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeez! What are they catching???


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> What is on the end of there line??




Gotta be Matrix shad - right?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sure.. don't know what I was thinking


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Old school


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

one word...........WOW


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I did that once, used up every bit of my good luck in one day


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously, I've worked stripers _almost _like that, but I didn't have those calcutta poles. See stripers blasting bait, run up to them and start throwing live chum (and you need LOTS of live shad), and everybody in the boat gets hooked up - for as long as the chum lasts.

I did that with the wife one day, and she up and quit on me. "Don't hand me another rod with a fish on it!" I think we caught 19 stripers in less than an hour, all in the ten pound range. :yes:

Another time, I had two boys fresh out of college complain that their beer was getting hot because they were too busy fighting fish to drink...:001_huh:.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If that were me, I'd have hooks in the eyes!!!!


----------

